

Guess the date (JS):d=new Date();d.setFullYear(2010);d.setMonth(1);d.setDate(1) - emilis_info

It's not 2010-01-01 or 2010-02-01 :-)
======
lhorie
Cute.

    
    
      d = new Date()
      >> 07/29/2010
      d.setMonth(1)
      >> 02/29/2010 is invalid date, normalize to 03/01/2010

------
waivej
I'll guess it's 2010-02-02...

